# بشرى لكل من يدرس pmp الان وكما وعدتكم تم بحمد الله رفع كل الملفات التى اعددتها قبل اجتياز الامتحان



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (16 أغسطس 2014)

الاخوة الزملاء تجدون أدناه كل الروابط الخاصة بملفات تلخيص منهج pmp والتى اعاننى الله على اعدادها والحمد لله افادتنى كثيرا قبل الامتحان
Part 1 http://www.4shared.com/get/MzHMr31Pce/1_online.html

Part 2 http://www.4shared.com/get/gH06s7kQba/part_2.html

Part 3 http://www.4shared.com/get/spmY4SOdce/part_3.html

Part 4 http://www.4shared.com/rar/OEm8tgBAba/PART_4.html

Part 5 http://www.4shared.com/get/VdBC_lt1ce/PART_5.html

Part 6 http://www.mediafire.com/download/eydoef4gb782h24/6.xlsx


----------



## اسامة الميكانيك (16 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## TheExpert (17 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا م إيهاب ونفعك الله بما تعلمت


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2014)

مبروك وبارك الله للك نرجوا الاستمرار​
​


----------



## anass81 (21 أغسطس 2014)

إيهاب عبد المجيد قال:


> الاخوة الزملاء تجدون أدناه كل الروابط الخاصة بملفات تلخيص منهج pmp والتى اعاننى الله على اعدادها والحمد لله افادتنى كثيرا قبل الامتحان
> Part 1 http://www.4shared.com/get/MzHMr31Pce/1_online.html
> 
> Part 2 http://www.4shared.com/get/gH06s7kQba/part_2.html
> ...



السلام عليكم

مجهود ممتاز جدا يستحق التحية


----------



## حسام الحو (21 أغسطس 2014)

مبروك وربنا يوفقك وجزاك الله خيرا على الملفات .


----------



## محمودعسل (24 أغسطس 2014)

جزااااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير على نشر العلم
مجهود أكثر من رائع


----------



## mostafa_badran (25 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ,, فعلا مجهود رائع


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (31 أغسطس 2014)

بالتوفيق لكم جميعا . أهم شئ فى الموضوع .....حل امتحانات كتير . بدون زهق


----------



## عمران احمد (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## برونزيي (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما​


----------



## arch_hamada (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما​
​


----------



## arch_hamada (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور مهندس احمد بارك الله فيك على المجهود​
​


----------



## المورد العربى (12 أكتوبر 2014)

مهندس احمد للمعرفة هل هو للاصدار الخامس


----------



## enaselsayed93 (12 أكتوبر 2014)

ربنا يجازيك خير علي المجهود الرائع الذي لم تبخل به علينا


----------



## the Quality (12 أكتوبر 2014)

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ...


----------



## body55 (13 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## ماهر عطية (13 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يسلم ايديك ويجعل كل كلمة فيه بميزان حسناتك.


----------



## saidelsayedab (25 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## TamerMasnhy (22 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## anwerbasha (24 ديسمبر 2014)

جزك الله خيراً


----------



## bryar (25 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نايف الشمري (26 ديسمبر 2014)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## wahed2012 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (7 مارس 2015)

أكرمكم الله اصدقائى الاعزاء- انشروا تؤجروا ان شاء الله


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

فعلا ملفات رائعة اخي الكريم جزالك الله خيرا
:31:


----------

